# Gen 1 Parts being discontinued!?



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

I’ve never heard of any 10 year requirement.

The problem is these parts came from Europe.
GM no longer exists in Europe.

The second problem is parts availability is not great in Europe. It’s not uncommon your only source for parts is the dealership: which because of GM not existing anymore isn’t great.


----------



## Mechone1 (Nov 20, 2021)

There are right to repair acts in some countries , Europe passed a law requiring 7 to 10 years parts must be available . When Saab went belly up the government of sweden bought up the parts manufacturing making parts available for 10 years from last model year being 2011,so they will stop at the end of this year.There is a law in Canada requiring 10 years,which GM has manufacturing, the US no law .


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Would make sense that if they're still required by Canada to make them (for diesels, that means until 2025), that they'll also be available in the states since the cars use the same parts (I'm sure a couple minor differences exist).

Already finding it difficult to find diesel and non-diesel parts alike - but that may be due to the overall parts shortage that exists worldwide right now. The lower intake charge pipe took a while to come in, and now we're waiting on a windshield.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Mechone1 said:


> There are right to repair acts in some countries , Europe passed a law requiring 7 to 10 years parts must be available . When Saab went belly up the government of sweden bought up the parts manufacturing making parts available for 10 years from last model year being 2011,so they will stop at the end of this year.There is a law in Canada requiring 10 years,which GM has manufacturing, the US no law .


Please identify this Canadian law.


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

This has been a concern in the back of my mind. Like when parts run dry then what. With used car prices so high I’m actually considering selling and buying a new motorcycle cash. Then I’ll be without a car but a motorcycle and the wife’s car

body parts should be easy since so many are made. Diesel engine will be hard and transmission probably easy since it’s used in a lot of platforms


----------



## Dmaxdude (Dec 7, 2021)

I agree, any body parts should be no problem to find for quite some time, but engine parts, sensors and emissions components definitely worry me. Perhaps an aftermarket might pickup the slack as availability becomes more of an issue. 

I think I remember reading an estimate of 17,000 2014-2015 CTD Cruze sold in North America. With those numbers I can certainly see how it wouldn't be very profitable to produce parts. 

Some things like coolant hoses and cooler lines could easily be fabed up. But I feel like sensors and electronic components would leave us sol. With a variant of the luz being used in Europe I'm not sure if parts would be available for longer or shorter period of time.


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

Dmaxdude said:


> Hi guys! Bought a gen 1 CTD a couple months ago, I really love the car but I'm definitely nervous about long term parts availability when it comes to low production cars.
> To my surprise it seems like there's some parts that are already discontinued by GM??? Isn't it law that automakers have to make parts available for 10 years? I found that there's a heater hose and the left axle is now discontinued!
> *Axle Assembly - GM (23184151)*
> *Hose, Heater Outlet -GM 23116446*
> There isn't aftermarket support so are we screwed for in need of these? My hopes is that GM is just in the process of replacing these parts with a newer superseded part. So far I haven't found any replacements, but I do find it hard to believe that they could discontinue something such as an axle so soon. Does anyone have any inside info? Should we worry about more parts added to the list? What would one of us do if we needed a replacement? Thanks guys!


the axle is available on the internet, both ac delco and trakmotive aftermarket

the hose isnt as available, but still is


----------



## Dmaxdude (Dec 7, 2021)

boraz said:


> the axle is available on the internet, both ac delco and trakmotive aftermarket
> 
> the hose isnt as available, but still is


The AC Delco has been discontinued.......for the left side, right side is still available although you cant get the intermediate shaft. But yes there probably are some dealerships somewhere that still have some in stock. 

Trakmotive only manufacturers one for the right side. (The right axle is shared with the buick Verano). The left is unfortunately a one off for the CTD. We would probably have to rebuild the original shaft.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

No one know the real number of Gen 1 CTDs assembled. But based on published sales figures it is estimated at 16-17,000 total produced for the NA market.


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

Even with diesels being much longer lived then has, I’m worried about long term parts.


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

Dmaxdude said:


> The AC Delco has been discontinued.......for the left side, right side is still available although you cant get the intermediate shaft. But yes there probably are some dealerships somewhere that still have some in stock.
> 
> Trakmotive only manufacturers one for the right side. (The right axle is shared with the buick Verano). The left is unfortunately a one off for the CTD. We would probably have to rebuild the original shaft.


nobody sane buys parts from a dealer

so trakmotive is just showing the left axle on their website to tease us? and rockauto is complicit in this gag?


----------



## Dmaxdude (Dec 7, 2021)

boraz said:


> nobody sane buys parts from a dealer
> 
> so trakmotive is just showing the left axle on their website to tease us? and rockauto is complicit in this gag?


Nice find! Apparently they do make one hahah my apologies. Their site doesn't list the shaft for a 2015 which is what I originally looked up. It shows one for the 2014, kinda strange as they should be the same.


----------

